# Ferno 417 Shoulder Harness



## PeteBlair (Jul 15, 2007)

Our squad uses ferno equipment including the 417 shoulder harness.  Ferno recommends that the shoulder straps be connected to the chest strap.  

Some of our EMTs believe that the buckles are uncomfortable for the patient and and fasten to the belly strap instead of the chest strap.

Does anyone have experience with these straps and willing to share thoughts?


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 15, 2007)

i use the system as designed. shoulder straps into the torso strap. then the wait and leg strap


----------



## MMiz (Jul 15, 2007)

I was always told that if you didn't use the straps as they were designed, it voided the warranty and could leave you open to a lawsuit if anything happened.  I'm not sure if this is true, and we used Stryker cots without should harnesses, but I just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## roems1 (Jul 16, 2007)

There was a law suit in Va about this. The driver and AIC both were named and the agency. They lost due to the straps were on the cot when it was bought but taken off.  The suit was for 13 M


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 16, 2007)

With a COPD pt or CHF pt who needs to be sitting up, the shoulder harness is almost impossible to fasten because the straps aren't long enough to go over the cot.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 16, 2007)

mine are

(extra characters added to achieve minumum message length)


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2007)

My vollie squad does not use the 4-point chest harness.... the part-time paid Co. REQUIRES the use of the 4-point harness + 2 standard straps.


----------

